# Low-Hassle Irrigation Suggestions



## tracebiscuit (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey everyone!
Would anyone happen to have any suggestions on low-hassle irrigation for my 5000 sq ft Bermuda lawn? I've been using cheap hoses and rotary sprinkler heads but moving everything around is cumbersome. I'm open to considering a sprinkler system, but I know from past experience that there are repairs and such that come along with that as well. Or are there hoses/sprinklers you might recommend that will make my life easier?

Thanks for your suggestions!

Backyard: ~3000 sq ft
Side-yard beside the house: ~800 sq ft
Front yard: ~900 sq ft
Side-yard beside driveway: ~300 sq ft


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

In ground irrigation is low hassle. As long as the system is installed correctly you shouldn't have repairs unless you are mowing over heads or not winterizing the system at the correct time.

Biggest thing is to install good products. I won't install anything but rainbird personally but up to you.


----------



## Tincup86 (Mar 24, 2021)

Keep up the maintenance and don't go 4 years without having it checked out. Thats when it gets problematic.


----------

